# Decent sources for electrical...



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got few sites but I'm wondering if any of you have a favored place you order electric supplies from? 

I'm mainly looking for a good (not the crap ones that burn out quickly) switch panel that is reasonably priced. As well as a keyed battery switch and wire. 

Also if you know a source cheaper then bass pro for minn kota trolling motors let me know 

Also again, has anyone ordered LED lights from http://www.oznium.com ? They peaked my interest, I may buy some of the 4 chip LED's for the sides of the console and the livewell.


----------



## 0and2jr (May 30, 2010)

When I redid my gheenoe I ordered everything from resin to LED lights from http://www.jamestowndistributors.com Great pricing and products!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Minn Kota doesn't seem to give much discount to retailers. I've found that they're all fairly close. I recommend Amazon, due to great return policy and shipping.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I've had good success with blue sea systems for switch panels, battery switches, and fuse panels. I think the blue sea panels with push button breakers are way better though because you never have to worry about not having the right fuse at the wrong time.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I've got few sites but I'm wondering if any of you have a favored place you order electric supplies from?
> 
> I'm mainly looking for a good (not the crap ones that burn out quickly) switch panel that is reasonably priced. As well as a keyed battery switch and wire.
> 
> ...


I would second the blue sea systems components, have used their stuff on a few boats. Quality stuff. 

Try looking at river marine supply outta Miami, they seem to have some great pricing most times. 

Trolling motor you're on your own. I shopped BPS, Cabelas, and believe it or not Wally World carries a lot of minn kota stuff online. They were all within a couple bucks, but it pays to shop as you might find what you're looking for on sale somewhere. 

I've run a few of the LED light strips and stuff from Oznium and have been happy with them. I'm in the process now of wiring up a few of their small flexible strips under hatches and in the console, they are perfect for that kinda thing : 

http://www.oznium.com/flexible-led-marine-strips


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamestown is one of the sites I was looking at since I have to order some paint from them anyway. Looks like the trolling motor will come from Bass pro.
Heres the switch panel I'm looking at.
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=8977&familyName=Blue+Sea+Systems+WeatherDeck+DC+4+Position+Fuse+Panel

I think the LED's will come a bit later, but I'm looking foward to seeing how they work out.

Thanks


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

cant go wrong with that one,its a nice setup backlit ,customizable labels and a seperate fuse for every 2 switches. I have the 6 gang on my rig , but have only used 4 so far ;D 1 1/2 years out and not one problem ,I am out all the time.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Jamestown is one of the sites I was looking at since I have to order some paint from them anyway. Looks like the trolling motor will come from Bass pro.
> Heres the switch panel I'm looking at.
> http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=8977&familyName=Blue+Sea+Systems+WeatherDeck+DC+4+Position+Fuse+Panel
> 
> ...


Firecat, here's that same Blue Seas switch panel I just put on the seavee: 










I like it a lot, quality piece. Not sure if mine is different that what another poster is using, but there is a blade fuse for each switch, which is why I chose it. 

Also, some ideas on the LED lighting: 

A red 4.7" strip of flexible LED's from Oznium under the dash is plenty. The difference in brightness between the right and left side is only because of the plexi on one side :










And a pair of 3-way (blue or white) 19" LED strips from Seamaster under the T-top:










I think the oznium flexible light strips offer more mounting options for out-of-the-way places. 

Lastly, if you need a source for wiring, check out genuinedealz.com

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great Tom! I want to get the boat done and sea worthy and will go back later to add the navigation lights and LED's. I am going with that switch panel, and that genuinedealz site has the best prices I've seen for wire!

I'm thinking the 4 switch panel will be enough.
switch 1 - freshwater intake for the livewell
switch 2 - recirculating pump
switch 3 - navigation lights
switch 4 - anchor light and LED's


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Firecat, when you get around to doing the LED's you might just look at Oznium's site for info on the brightness of the LED colors. I didn't notice until I installed those lights, but the red is pretty bright. 

Their site lists the blue as the least bright, and if you're looking for something that doesn't effect the night vision, that might be the ticket. 

I always thought red was the color for that, maybe I'm mistaken.

Good luck, post pics!

-T


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

This is the one I mentioned earlier.  It's a little more but you could probably search around and get it for cheaper because finding a place cheaper than west marine is pretty easy.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=10109&subdeptNum=10598&classNum=10601

You didn't mention a switch for the bilge pump.  Are you going to mount that separately? 

Tom check these out for leds.  My brother just put the red ones around his entire boat under the gunnels and they work great.  They might be just as bright but they don't mess up your night vision as bad because they are far enough below eye level and the gunnels help direct the light down as well.  I'll try to get a pic tonight.
http://sailorsams.com/mall/led-rope-lights.asp#12 Volt LED ROPE Light


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Sailor sams rope lights


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Sailor sams rope lights


Now that looks cool. The conch 27 has always been one of my favorite hulls, they are sweet. 

Funny thing checking that site for the LED rope lighting; the blue is 2x the cost of the red. Ouch!

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> You didn't mention a switch for the bilge pump. Are you going to mount that separately?


I like to wire that directly to the battery switch. This way I can never accidently turn it off (yes I did that before, luckily it only rained lightly that night). As long as the key is in the battery switch the float switch will keep things happy


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------

